# Any cat owners out there?



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, this is a fish forum, but I figure we are all animal lovers, so some of you must have cats. I have a cat - a purebred ragdoll - and she's been giving me problems lately. She pees on my bed and around the aquarium a few times per week now - it's getting disgusting (thank god I have a plastic cover on my mattress and lots of spare bedding). I've taken her to the vet and she does not have a bladder infection. I completely clean out her litter box every other day (and scoop out the poop on the alternate days). She gets a lot of attention from all three of us. The only thing I can see being a problem is that the dog bugs her. Even so, she ONLY pees in my room - nowhere else in the house. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd keep her out of the room, but her food is in there (has to be elevated because of the dog and there is nowhere else in the house that it can go, unfortunately).

I think I hate cats now lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well... thats just something you deal with just about any free range animal LOL Not just cats

You might wanna have a read over this page... hopefully you can figure something out
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...ing&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=ca&client=firefox-a


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

is she spayed? female cats tend to do this more if they aren't fixed.

you may want to try putting her litterbox(es) in the areas she is repeatedly peeing and she if she will take to them that way. if it works, whe will be used to using them and you can ween them away to the location of your choice at your place.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

redclove said:


> is she spayed? female cats tend to do this more if they aren't fixed.
> 
> you may want to try putting her litterbox(es) in the areas she is repeatedly peeing and she if she will take to them that way. if it works, whe will be used to using them and you can ween them away to the location of your choice at your place.


yes, she has been spayed since she was 2 years old. I might try moving her litterbox beside my bed, as gross as that is. I used to have one in my room, but she had this annoying habit of having the biggest, smelliest sh!t right when I got comfortable in my bed LOL She's a little jerk.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

cats do this when there upset about something. when i was younger my mom would go to greece for the summer.. we had to keep her door closed or the cat would do her business on her bed any chance she got.. vet said thats how they show there unhappiness. So something is out of the ordinary and the cats pissed off and showing you how she feels.. Are the fish getting more attention? Is she being chased away from the fish tank?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

cablemike said:


> cats do this when there upset about something. when i was younger my mom would go to greece for the summer.. we had to keep her door closed or the cat would do her business on her bed any chance she got.. vet said thats how they show there unhappiness. So something is out of the ordinary and the cats pissed off and showing you how she feels.. Are the fish getting more attention? Is she being chased away from the fish tank?


Hmm...interesting. I wish I knew why she was doing this. (She was the first cat I've had that didn't piss/spray in inappropriate places until recently). I never shoo her away from the tank....nothing has really changed lately, except the colour of my walls. Maybe she misses the red? haha


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pee around her bed, and on it too. Fight fire with fire baby!

Well, really I have no idea. I have never owned a furred pet (being allergic to all of them).


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

read this it might change your mind about putting that box near or even in your house. There are many more write ups. This one is one gets right to the point.
http://www.tourettesnews.com/index.php/2008/10/invasion-of-the-brain-snatchers/


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have had many cats in my time and now i have dogs ..
My daughter was having problems with her cat and brought it here for a month ..
I have a huge iron rabbit cage that fit a litter box and i put him in there for a week ... then i slowly let him out and watched his every move and then right back in ...
sure some can say its cruel but i do it with my dogs .
No animals on the bed period....it can be hard to teach a cat that already has the run of things but i think you just need to let the cat know you are the boss .....I myself have used the bathroom many years ago i rescued 4 cats from the toronto HS and had problems the same and locked them in the bathroom for 3 weeks with litter ,food and a place to sleep and that did the trick ....
I would loan you the cage i have but we have pups coming in 7 days and i will need it .you just reminded me time to set it up  
but it will be free in 2 months lol 
cats are smart you should be able to teach it in a month or so as long as you dont give in lol
Good luck !!
I have been thinking of getting a kitten lately my daughter loves cats but im concerned of my parrot and am getting another parrot so im thinking if i get a kitten i may be able to teach it not to eat the birds lol

Good luck!!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Jackson said:


> read this it might change your mind about putting that box near or even in your house. There are many more write ups. This one is one gets right to the point.
> http://www.tourettesnews.com/index.php/2008/10/invasion-of-the-brain-snatchers/


yes, cat shit is disgusting - pregnant women aren't supposed to go near it. I really don't like cats. I grew up with them and was in love with them - I cited them as my favourite animal and had a cat collection (are all kids weird or was it just me?  ) We got our first dog when I was about 15 and about 2 years later, my 19 year old cat (who sprayed in the house his entire life) that I loved dearly died. My dad said "NO MORE CATS" and about 7 years passed before I finally moved out and pretty much the first thing I did was get this cat. Though she is a sweet cat and as dog-like as cats come, I know this will be my last cat and sometimes I wish I never got her. I'd feel too guilty giving her away/selling her though, so I have to deal with the responsibility that I put upon myself.

Sorry for the sidetracking there - regarding her poop - I always wear a mask when changing the box - I know it's not perfect, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

blossom112 said:


> I have had many cats in my time and now i have dogs ..
> My daughter was having problems with her cat and brought it here for a month ..
> I have a huge iron rabbit cage that fit a litter box and i put him in there for a week ... then i slowly let him out and watched his every move and then right back in ...
> sure some can say its cruel but i do it with my dogs .
> ...


RESIST THE URGE TO GET THE KITTEN!! lol
I actually have some large dog crates in the garage....maybe I'll try crating her while I'm not home? Not sure if that would just piss her off more though! lol I think my real solution is finding a new place for her food and keeping her out of my room, PERIOD, but I think she'd be a lot more lonely because the dog is with me during my waking hours and herds the cat away whenever she tries to get near me. At night, the cat can sneak into my room and hang out while the dog is asleep!


----------

